#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-26
<ole_oz6oh> hello friends i texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-28
<chiluk> So I can reliably crash my window manager in a fresh install of 11.04 using a java applet.  Which compiz executable is the window manager, and how do i get useful debug out of it.
<chiluk> hmm no longer reliable.
<chiluk> nuts.
<chiluk> compiz-decorator is what is crashing in case anyone cares.
<chiluk> Already fixed in -proposed about a month ago .  Why does it take so long for things to go from -proposed to stable?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-25
<thebwt> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-26
<tiwake> thebwt: hi :3
<tiwake> and Ardonel
<thebwt> Howdy!
<thebwt> I am around during daylight, so all the late night shout outs are while I'm afk
<tiwake> why
<tiwake> thats the best time for doing things
<tiwake> daytime is for plebs
<thebwt> Need mah sleep
<tiwake> starting to look around for a job again
<tiwake> I think I can get $7/hour more without much of an issue
<tiwake> only have the job I do now because I took the first I could with the minimum needed to move
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-27
<thebwt> fun, doing linux stuff?
<tiwake> thebwt: well, yeah.. kinda... my desktop is linux so I technically do linux stuff every day
<thebwt> Hah
<tiwake> thebwt: I did just finish testing some hard drives for a server I'm getting ready to build
<tiwake> thebwt: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/sHJKm8
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-28
<thebwt> That's a fancy gfx card for a server, planning to do some video encoding?
<tiwake> no
<tiwake> I need something so I can see what options to select when installing the operating system... lol
<tiwake> its the cheapest 500 series card
<tiwake> though it would be useful for testing ROCm
<tiwake> (headless OpenCL
<tiwake> )
<thebwt> That Mobo does have integrated video, so you may be able to cut that out if you're not going to use it. Also, why 1 pci-e ssd and one sata
<tiwake> thebwt: no, it only has "intigrated video" if there is an AMD APU processor
<thebwt> Darn
<tiwake> its pretty nice for people who are buying a new system
<tiwake> all they need is an AM4 motherboard, and APU's or just pure CPU's will fit in it
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-29
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> any baking ideas? I kinda want to bake something but I'm not sure what?
<thebwt> dessert stuff
<tiwake> thebwt: I decided on dinner stuff instead
<tiwake> thebwt: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/parker-house-rolls-recipe2-1916763
<tiwake> going to make some curry, and mashed potatos
